# Poll: Which Oberon Kindle cover did you purchase (or plan to buy)?



## Kirstin

Who has ordered?  Who is waiting to order?


----------



## Mnemosyne

I voted for 'I'm making one from a journal'. I fell for the Lotus icon journal, and have it ordered. 

Nemo


----------



## luvmy4brats

I really want one and it's taking all of my willpower (that I seriously lack to begin with) not to order it. I've printed out the webpage that shows all 8 of them and told my husband that's what I want for Christmas. I think today I've decided that I want the Tree of Life. It's beautiful and I really like the wrap-around design.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm waiting to order Butterfly or hummingbirds.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

I ordered Tree of Life.


----------



## Leslie

I am a beta tester but the one I received is the one I would have bought. I love it. Hokusai Wave.

L


----------



## Guest

Beta tester here too. I sent back Tree of Life for a replacement of Celtic Hounds.


----------



## Shizu

I'm beta tester too and happy with Tree of Life.


----------



## Spiritdancer

I love the Tree of Life!  I am using major willpower and haven't ordered it...but I have put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I've made use of a large journal which works wonderfully!  I ordered Mountain Pine in saddle (it's a beauty!) and hope to order another journal - Daffodil.... will have to decide what color to order it in.


----------



## ozicat

I ordered World Tree. It was calling my name. What can I say, it's my favorite color, green, and I figure with the Kindle, I'm helping save trees!


----------



## Lynn

I was a beta tester also and love my Hokusai Wave. I may get one in forest when they come out later. I may also just have to order a journal- Patience is not something I do well at.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How about 'none of the above'?  While they are gorgeous, if I had $75 to spend at my discretion it'd likely go to books since the cover I have is perfectly functional and will likely last a few more years.

Mind you, I wouldn't give it back if it miraculously appeared, but there's lots of other things I'd spend the money on first.  Just can't justify it right now.  But, who knows, I always buy myself an 'end of tax season/birthday present' -- which this past year was my Kindle -- so maybe next April/May I'll be in the market. . . .

I am enjoying all the pictures, though. . . .much more illustrative than the ones on the web site.

Hope I've not thrown cold water on the party, or sat in the cake or anything.  

Ann


----------



## Guest

Not a chance, Ann. We love the covers too much.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I ordered more than one but the poll doesn't give me that option. I'm just saying.....

So I wasn't able to vote.


----------



## Gables Girl

If they do the Butterflies in purple then I'll probably get one, until then none of them are designs or the colors I want.  I'll wait and try not to buy the M-Edge in gray int the mean time. Sigh...


----------



## MonaSW

Bold Celtic Knot, Tree of Life, Raven or Avenue of Trees.  Love them!!!


----------



## Angela

I kinda with Ann... I would like to have one, but $75 is a bit steep for me especially since I have 2 perfectly good covers for now. AND, the one I really like (purple butterflies) is not available at this time.  There is always Valentines, Mother's Day, Anniversary, Birthday, etc to come in 2009 and maybe by then I my fav will be available and I will be in need of another cover.

Until then, I will just have to live precariously through you all here!!


----------



## Debbie

I ordered Tree of Life. And I can't wait for it to come.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for doing this!  I've been sleeping off and on all day (except for PT for my knee) and have had trouble keeping up with the board!

Betsy


----------



## tessa

I wonder if this company knew it would get so many orders in one day?

I got  Tree of Life.  I'll wait for spring for  the next one so far I thinking Raven.


----------



## Buttercup

They are all beautiful!  Wow, you beta testers are a lucky bunch!

I am in love with the butterfly design so I'm going to wait for that one.


----------



## gardenclc

i really want one really, really , really bad..but i want either the butterfly or the hummingbird..and i have been waiting to get my decal til i choose my cover...its killing me having my kindle go naked..


----------



## Snapcat

I'm surprised no one seems to like the raven one. That was my second choice. I ended up gettingm World Tree though.


----------



## quiltlvr

Snapcat said:


> I'm surprised no one seems to like the raven one. That was my second choice. I ended up gettingm World Tree though.


I like the raven, it reminds me of "The Stand" which is why I will be deciding between this and tree of life.

To you beta testers: Is there padding to protect the kindle's screen?


----------



## Snapcat

Tarma said:


> I never thought much of the Raven cover until I saw it in the taupe color. I decided on Tree of Life though, because I wanted a wraparound.


Yeah I really like the taupe. I kinda liked the raven before but I think the taupe made it a lot better.


----------



## Leslie

quiltlvr said:


> I like the raven, it reminds me of "The Stand" which is why I will be deciding between this and tree of life.
> 
> To you beta testers: Is there padding to protect the kindle's screen?


Yes, there is a piece of thick black wool.

L


----------



## khttk98

World Tree for me and I hope it gets here soon!  Thinking about pairing it with the new decal girl monet waterlillies skin!  My Kindle's sophisticated look!


----------



## Jen

It was tough for me, they're all so pretty.  But, to be honest - the velcro thing kind of got me.  I am definitely jealous of you beta testers!!  But when it comes down to it, I'm really in love with the new green marbled m-edge and I think I'm going to order that instead.  Maybe someday when I get bored with that I'll go for these!


----------



## Andra

I've been lurking since I got my Kindle a few weeks ago, but I have to chime in on this one.
Thanks for the idea of using the journal as a Kindle cover!
I have an Oberon checkbook cover with the Iris in PURPLE.  I really like it so I am getting the large journal to match for the time being.  I'm afraid that I am going to have a clash between the Zen Revisited skin (black and red) and the purple though...  Have to wait and see when the journal arrives.
Andra


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Andra. Congrats on your first post.


----------



## Angela

Hello Andra!! Glad you ventured out of lurkdom. Please feel free to jump in at any time on any thread! You are welcome here!


----------



## Lotus

I guess I'll have to wait for a lotus design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I've been lurking since I got my Kindle a few weeks ago, but I have to chime in on this one.
> Thanks for the idea of using the journal as a Kindle cover!
> I have an Oberon checkbook cover with the Iris in PURPLE. I really like it so I am getting the large journal to match for the time being. I'm afraid that I am going to have a clash between the Zen Revisited skin (black and red) and the purple though... Have to wait and see when the journal arrives.
> Andra


Congratulations on your first post! Welcome to the Boards. Be sure to go over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself, and check out the other Topics we have--Tips & Tricks and the Book Corner, Let's Talk Kindle and Not Quite Kindle are some of the hottest areas!

Betsy


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Beta tester here.

I got the one that I've wanted since I first saw the Oberon site months ago--the Hokusai Wave.  And tonight, I just ordered the Zen Revisited skin from DecalGirl for a totally Asian look.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

One of the choices in the poll ought to be "I can't decide".

Ann


----------



## marianneg

I wasn't going to get one, but now that they have corners....I think it's my perfect cover.  And I think it's going to be World Tree - I love the teal color.  Do you think it will go with my new Pixies skin?


----------



## qotdr

I was about to buy an M-edge until I saw that the Oberons now will have corners. Perfect timing! It was a toss up between Tree of Life and the Celtic Hounds, but the Tree of Life won out because of the wrap around design. That and a skin (crest design)  and I'll be all set!


----------



## HappyGuy

Question for anyone who is using one of these... can you fold the cover around to the back? That's my favorite reading position and I wouldn't buy a cover that I couldn't wrap around behind itself. Is it flexible enough to do this without damaging the leather?


----------



## Shizu

FearNot said:


> Question for anyone who is using one of these... can you fold the cover around to the back? That's my favorite reading position and I wouldn't buy a cover that I couldn't wrap around behind itself. Is it flexible enough to do this without damaging the leather?


Yes, I have Tree of Life. There are some pictures in this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.105.html


----------



## HappyGuy

Thanks for the link to the other thread, Shizu (only took me most of Saturday to read through it   )  Well, that answered my question and a lot of others I had. Great ... now I gotta come up with $75 (plus shipping). Hmmm ... Christmas is coming. Would putting a picture of the cover on my wife's pillow every night for the next week be too subtle, do you think?


----------



## BookishMom

I haven't voted because I'm still interested in the new mEdge with the light. Is anyone else going back and forth between the two?


----------



## kim

BookishMom - I'm with you.  

Even though the Oberon covers are beautiful, they aren't for me.  I think I'll be getting a M-Edge with a light.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

I just received my medge cover that I ordered because I did not like the velcro idea. Now that the oberon has corners I just may have to return it. Any ideas as to when the purple butterflies or the hummingbirds are arriving? They seem more feminine designs.


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm new to this board, have been lurking for awhile  .  I've had my Kindle since last July (love it!) ,  my red M-edge since August, but cannot resist the Tree of Life now that they have added the corners.  I didn't want to put velcro on my baby but now I'm sold.  Thanks so much Oberon for making such a beautiful product and listening to your customers!

Ricki


----------



## Leslie

Hey Ricki, welcome!

Glad to have you here...I had  red M-edge which I just gave away. Fortunately the recipient loves it and I don't think she has discovered the Oberon website.

L


----------



## Angela

Hi Ricki and welcome!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Andra said:


> I've been lurking since I got my Kindle a few weeks ago, but I have to chime in on this one.
> Thanks for the idea of using the journal as a Kindle cover!
> I have an Oberon checkbook cover with the Iris in PURPLE. I really like it so I am getting the large journal to match for the time being. I'm afraid that I am going to have a clash between the Zen Revisited skin (black and red) and the purple though... Have to wait and see when the journal arrives.
> Andra


\

Hi Andra, so glad you joined us. Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself to everyone. You will receive a warm welcome! Tell us more about yourself, where do you live, what type of books do you like? I ordered the Zen Revisited skin 3 days ago and can't wait for it to arrive, I have the red M-edge cover. We have fun here and are happy to have another Kindleholic with us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I'm new to this board, have been lurking for awhile  . I've had my Kindle since last July (love it!) , my red M-edge since August, but cannot resist the Tree of Life now that they have added the corners. I didn't want to put velcro on my baby but now I'm sold. Thanks so much Oberon for making such a beautiful product and listening to your customers!
> 
> Ricki


Ricki, welcome to the Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post! Obviously you are in the right place by being in Accessories! You'll fit right in. Post a bit about yourself in Introductions (for example, do you do border collie rescue? breeding? training?). You may have already visited the Tips & Tricks topic, the Book Corner and the other wonderful topics we have here at Kindleboards.

Betsy


----------



## Pauline

I plan to order (I think) the Tree of Life. I also like Hokusai Wave and the Sky Dragon. I currently have Her Abstraction skin on my Kindle so I'll have to order another skin to go with the Tree of Life cover. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest

Well, with the recent change of corners, I just broke down and ordered Celtic Hounds.  Looks like that is a guy thing as all the women seem to be flocking to the others.  I had to ask myself if I really wanted, as nice as it is, having the Tree of Life screaming at me when the K was not being used.  Instead, I went with something that will only bark at me and that be the Hounds!


----------



## Guest

Good choice, Ethan. I am getting the same one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think I've narrowed it down to Hokusai wave or Celtic Hounds. But will probably wait a bit to order. Went to a(nother) craft fair yesterday and bought a gorgeous jacket that is more than my usual monthly clothing budget. (Which is where Kindle accessories fall. . .) Anyway, the vendor was nice enough to bill in 4 installments -- my friend and I have bought stuff from her before, she totally know us -- so it might be the first of the year before I can justify an Oberon. I _didn't_ buy any of the very cool handbags I saw, or any of the jewelry, so I think all in all I controlled myself. Plus, tax season will begin in January and then I'll have an actual regular paycheck for a few months. . . .not part of our budget 

Ann


----------



## chynared21

marianner said:


> I wasn't going to get one, but now that they have corners....I think it's my perfect cover. And I think it's going to be World Tree - I love the teal color. Do you think it will go with my new Pixies skin?


*I forget which BT (maybe Pidgeon) got the World Tree but it's more of a blackish green than the "teal" pictured. I was the BT who got the Sky Dragon and the red isn't as bright as pictured on Oberon's site...more of a deep blood red. Go and check out the original Oberon thread...there are pictures there of the World Tree cover.

I was lucky and ended up testing the very cover that I had wanted. Now I'm trying to decide on a journal *


----------



## Kirstin

Yikes!! When I left Friday for vacation there were only about 11 votes - now there are almost 70!!  Wow!!

PS - it is snowing in Germany.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pauline said:


> I plan to order (I think) the Tree of Life. I also like Hokusai Wave and the Sky Dragon. I currently have Her Abstraction skin on my Kindle so I'll have to order another skin to go with the Tree of Life cover. Any suggestions?


I have the Tree of Life and I think the skin I already had goes quite nicely...I may look around and see if there's one I like better.

























Betsy


----------



## Pauline

Betsy,

Hi! I like the skin on your Kindle. It would also look good with my red medge cover. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HappyGuy

I wonder if they'd consider doing their icon covers for the Kindle. I like the World Tree cover (and will probably get it) but would REALLY like to get the World Tree icon cover for my Kindle.  Sigh. Only had this thing a bit over a month now and already it's taking a big bite out of my allowance.


----------



## pidgeon92

chynared21 said:


> forget which BT (maybe Pidgeon) got the World Tree but it's more of a blackish green than the "teal" pictured.


I did get the World Tree, and yes it's very dark.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> Yikes!! When I left Friday for vacation there were only about 11 votes - now there are almost 70!! Wow!!
> 
> PS - it is snowing in Germany.


*Hope you two are enjoying yourselves )*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Hope you two are enjoying yourselves )*


We are!! (or I am - he is working ha ha ha) I forgot my usb downloady thing for the camera so no pics until I get back. The museums don't open until 10 so I'm killing time this morning until I came go be tourist lady.


----------



## Guest

We can't wait to see your pix Kristin. Aren't you glad now that you made the choice to go?


----------



## Leprkon

I want to be a BETA TESTER!! - how do I apply?
Leprkon


----------



## HappyGuy

pidgeon92 said:


> I did get the World Tree, and yes it's very dark.


Pidgeon92 - Thanks for nuttin'!! Rats!! That's spectacularly good looking. Now ... cover or books .... cover or books ... Lord, I hate decisions like this.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leprkon said:


> I want to be a BETA TESTER!! - how do I apply?
> Leprkon


Welcome to the Kindle Klub! Hope to see more posts from you. Do you have a Kindle on your Christmas list Leprokon? 

Linda


----------



## Cowgirl

I've changed my mind several times but think I'm finally committing to World Tree.  It will be a Christmas present from my daughter so I'll have to wait until then...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leprkon said:


> I want to be a BETA TESTER!! - how do I apply?
> Leprkon


Oberon's gone final, unfortunately. But since Kindleboards is now THE place for Kindlers, you never know, there may be future opportunities to do beta testing on other products. We hope, we hope.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Wonder if Amazon wants any beta testers for Kindle v2?   Sign me up!


----------



## qotdr

Looking at the stats, it seems that tree of life is the clear winner, likely because of the wrap around design. I know that if the celtic hounds wrapped around I would of ordered it. Just something to think of for future designs/marketing.


----------



## Guest

I really did like the Tree of Life cover I beta tested, but was afraid it would not stay that lovely color. Plus, I am a clutz and so needed a darker color just in case.


----------



## Toby

I want the tree of life & the tree avenue. 3rd choice would be the red cover with the dragon on it. I really like the wrap around design the best, but would rather have that design in a light green color, than a brown color, if I had the choice. Lets face it, I want them all, I say with an evil chuckle.


----------



## Guest

Toby........."I need an Oberon Cover, I need an Oberon Cover, I need an Oberon Cover." keep repeating.


----------



## Toby

LuckyRainbow.....I need an Oberon Cover badly, I need an Oberon Cover badly....LOL! Okay, I just made a decision. The Tree of Life is my 1st pick. Now that I made a decision, I feel like I am that much closer to getting it. I can pull the trigger faster. Oh, the wait.......  I can't wait for everyone to get theirs in 2 weeks, so they can let us know if they like their covers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> LuckyRainbow.....I need an Oberon Cover badly, I need an Oberon Cover badly....LOL! Okay, I just made a decision. The Tree of Life is my 1st pick. Now that I made a decision, I feel like I am that much closer to getting it. I can pull the trigger faster. Oh, the wait.......  I can't wait for everyone to get theirs in 2 weeks, so they can let us know if they like their covers.


I have the Tree of Life, love it, love it, love it.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Toby. Great choice!


----------



## Guest

No need to wait Toby, they are wonderful which ever way you get it (corners or velcro).


----------



## luvmy4brats

My husband just told me to go ahead and order my Oberon for Christmas. I chose the Tree of Life with velcro. It was a tough choice between that, the wave and celtic hounds. The wrap around design is what pushed it over the edge.


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Luv. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## MonaSW

After watching the ravens around here, I'm starting to lean toward the Raven cover.


----------



## Toby

Thanks everyone for your reviews of the Tree of Life. It does look like a peaceful cover design, doesn't it. I wished that I could get it now, but I already spent money on 2 big, beautiful handbags these last 2 months for my Kindle. I got Anuschka handbags at ShopNBC.com, when the price dropped & they had free ship. I also used a $50.00 coupon. Still, on the pricy side, but what you get is incredible painted leather that's so soft, especially on the non-structured one that I got. You have to watch carefully, because the price goes up & down & up again. The 2nd one had a separate pocket for my Kindle. After reading that the gals were using handbags with a separate compartment/pocket for their Kindle, I just had to pull the trigger & get it. Much better than shoving it in with all my other stuff. Then, I got the Red M-edge Cover & the Waterfield Sleevecase - to protect my Kindle when I use the 1 pocket handbags & to keep it warmer in the cold weather. However, it does make my handbag heavier.Then, Amazon sends me an post for a MightyBright Light for $5.00 from eek Technology. Got it! Great price, but hated to pay more for shipping, $7.00, than the item. So much for saving money.  That means I plan to order the Oberon cover, if I get enough money to pay for it, for these, holidays, which means in 4 weeks, or wait until next March if I get a tax refund, or next April/May. In the meantime, please write reviews of the corners cover. I already read that some folks decided to get the Velcro instead of the corners. For those that will have both versions, let us know which you like better & if the leather covering up some buttons affect the ease of using those buttons. BTW, hope everyone enjoyed Thanksgiving.


----------



## Andra

OK, my purple Iris journal arrived the day before Thanksgiving.  I like the way it holds the original cover - it's pretty secure.  However, it's hard to bend back the journal cover along with the original one, so I end up leaving it flat to read.  Nothing wrong with that, really - just another adjustment.
I do have my eye on the Creek Bed Maple pattern.  It is another warp-around design.  And I think if it appeared as a Kindle cover, I'd have to get one.
I definitely want a different skin now that I have the cover.  I asked DecalGirl about doing the Van Gogh Irises in the Kinlde skin and they said to give them a few weeks...
Andra


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Can you post pictures of your Kindle in the cover?  showing it opened flat, too?

Would love to see...

Betsy


----------



## Ginny

I have placed my Christmas request for the Sky Dragon cover with velcro and the Zen skin.  I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Kirstin

Andra said:


> OK, my purple Iris journal arrived the day before Thanksgiving. I like the way it holds the original cover - it's pretty secure. However, it's hard to bend back the journal cover along with the original one, so I end up leaving it flat to read. Nothing wrong with that, really - just another adjustment.
> I do have my eye on the Creek Bed Maple pattern. It is another warp-around design. And I think if it appeared as a Kindle cover, I'd have to get one.
> I definitely want a different skin now that I have the cover. I asked DecalGirl about doing the Van Gogh Irises in the Kinlde skin and they said to give them a few weeks...
> Andra


I find I read with it flat more often with the Oberon but I do like bending it back. The bending came in handy on the planes this week.  (I felt like a sardine in a can)


----------



## yogini2

I ordered the Tree of Life some time ago.  I may have it as early as tomorrow.  I see that only one person as ordered the Raven.  It's beautiful, but I think the color is wrong.  White gets dirty and it may not show the design as well.  I think people may order it if they chose a different color.

Kathy


----------



## Florida Kev

Raven is a good one and i like the color. I ordered the address book in tree of life for Christmas present and it looks great too


----------



## yogini2

Florida Kev said:


> Raven is a good one and i like the color. I ordered the address book in tree of life for Christmas present and it looks great too


I stand corrected. I should have said I could not order it in white because I would have it really dirty inside of a week.

Kathy


----------



## Eilene

That is what the UPS web site says when I checked the status of my Oberon covers!!! I am soooo excited. Tic toc tic toc.....patience.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wahoo Eilene!  Post when you get them!

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Ah, the three sweetest words in the English language.....



~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We'll be waiting for a post.


----------



## Mnemosyne

My Lotus icon journal arrived! I'm running about the house trying to remember where I put the original Kindle cover so I can convert it!

The Lotus is SOOO pretty!

Nemo


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Can't wait to see a picture Nemo. Congrats!


----------



## Angela

Eilene said:


> That is what the UPS web site says when I checked the status of my Oberon covers!!! I am soooo excited. Tic toc tic toc.....patience.....


Woo Hoo! I just love seeing those words! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## yogini2

If I shouldn't have started a new thread, please move this.

I'm so excited.  I just received my two oberon journals.  I have the purple butterfly for my gardening journal and I have the OM journal in saddle for my yoga journal.  

They are so incredible!  So beautifully made.  I love the pewter clasps....so much detail.

My only disappointment was my Kindle cover (Tree of Life-Velcro) was not with it.  But it gives me something else to look forward to.

Kathy


----------



## Eilene

I got my kindle covers and they are AMAZING!!!! I love them!! They smell fabulous also! I love them all...but my favorite is the Sky Dragon. I'll take some photos tomorrow. It is too dark now & I want to use natural light for the truest color. Yay kindle!!!!


----------



## Eilene

I'm sooo happy for you!! Enjoy! Let's see some photos!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Look forward to seeing the pic's. I love the smell of leather.


----------



## Angela

Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Angela

Please tell me what you think about the butterfly!! I am still waiting for them to do that one in the Kindle cover!!


----------



## Toby

Congrates!!! Enjoy! Show pics!


----------



## Toby

Congrates! Enjoy! Please show pics!! Also, stop teasing me!!! Just kidding. - Eileen, I first was going with the Red Dragon Cover, but changed my mind. That's it. I want multiple covers.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I have ordered the World Tree with corners. I also ordered Pixies from DecalGirl hoping it will match. I am almost twitching, I want my hands on my Oberon cover so badly...lol! Anyone know when they are going to start shipping the covers with corners??


----------



## Marci

Eilene said:


> I got my kindle covers and they are AMAZING!!!! I love them!! They smell fabulous also! I love them all...but my favorite is Red Dragon. I'll take some photos tomorrow. It is too dark now & I want to use natural light for the truest color. Yay kindle!!!!


Hip, Hip, Hooray!

So glad you got them & eagerly awaiting your photos!

Marci


----------



## Marci

Toby said:


> Congrates!!! Enjoy! Show pics!


Supporting what she said.

All right, good for you!!!

Marci


----------



## Guest

Supposed to be shipped yesterday or today. At least that was the last word from Oberon. I sure hope so. I can't wait to get one back in my hands.


----------



## Eilene

Here the the photos of my gorgeous, new, fabulous smelling, exquisite Oberon Kindle covers!!! I also bought the Tree of Life (I know, I'm obsessed)...but everyone has seen the pictures of that one already. I love them all...but my favorite is the Sky Dragon! I can't wait to see everyone else's photos.














































Did I mention how much I love the Oberon covers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eilene said:


> Here the the photos of my gorgeous, new, fabulous smelling, exquisite Oberon Kindle covers!!! I also bought the Tree of Life (I know, I'm obsessed)...but everyone has seen the pictures of that one already. I love them all...but my favorite is the Red Dragon! I can't wait to see everyone else's photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention how much I love the Oberon covers?


So gorgeous... Are you going for the complete collection?

Betsy


----------



## TM

So gorgeous!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Eilene those are beautiful! What skin is that?

Linda


----------



## Eilene

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Eilene those are beautiful! What skin is that?
> 
> Linda


Thanks!! It's the B&W Fleur. I got it at iStyles.com


----------



## Cuechick

Those look great, did you think about changing your order for the corners, I do like how "clean" it 
looks with out the corners...

Did you just stick the velcro over your skin?


----------



## Eilene

I changed my order from corners to Velcro as I did like the cleaner floating look. I'm very happy with it! 

I also took the skin off the back to put the velcro on. I did this because...you can't even see the back and also I plan on changing the skins once in a while and I will just put it on the front, I won't have to worry about the back. I'm a happy camper!!


----------



## Leslie

Great pictures, Eilene! Thanks so much for sharing.

You know...all those people who complain that the Kindle is ugly. Sorry...once you get a skin on and an Oberon cover, the device becomes a work of art. And they are all original! I love the way Sir Sterndale Bennett looks now (and I used to like him in his saddle M-edge just fine...but now he is gorgeous).

L


----------



## Angela

Absolutely beautiful, Eilene!


----------



## Shizu

Very nice pictures Eilene. Thank you for sharing.

I love red... that Red Dragon looks too nice. lol  This place is really dangerous...


----------



## cush

My Oberon cover arrived today. Here are some pictures of the cover with Ken Kindle in it. It is the design with the Velcrotm strips. The hold is very secure. The placement of the strips allows easy access to the back switches. I've included a picture showing access to the switches.

Workmanship is impeccable and the leather is supple and easily folded back. And oh, the smell of real leather! The cover offers a good margin to hold the Kindle while reading. The velcro allows some adjustment from side to side and. to some extent, up and down. This will let you enlarge the margin on the side you normally grasp. All the ports are easily accessible as you can see. The cover weighs somewhat more than the stock cover but the difference, for me, is not really noticeable. Your mileage may vary. The actual color is a little deeper that shown in the photos. I've tweaked the color and contrast/brightness but it is still a little too light. It also looks a little too shiny in the pics. Obviously I'm very pleased. It even came with a little complementary pewter key charm in the likeness of a wolf. Good instructions on installing the Kindle in the case, too. Here are the pictures.


----------



## Angela

very, very nice!


----------



## Leslie

Great pictures, Cush, thanks! I have to laugh at all the poor, lonely, JEALOUS DTBs on the shelves in the background...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful Cush! Thanks for posting photos.

Linda


----------



## cush

Leslie said:


> Great pictures, Cush, thanks! I have to laugh at all the poor, lonely, JEALOUS DTBs on the shelves in the background...
> 
> L


That is only a small amount of our paperback collection. There are more to the left and up. Mostly sci-fi and fantasy. Most are Jo's but we read a lot of the same stuff. We also have a large bookcase upstairs full of hardbacks and many of my paperbacks. We'll not speak of the boxes in the garage........


----------



## Eilene

Thanks everyone! I still don't understand why so many people are calling the kindle...UGLY...I don't think so at all! I have different skins & covers to dress Angel in when I get bored of her look. I really do think she is Beautiful!!!


----------



## HappyGuy

Beautiful!!!!!

But, ohhh man!! Now ya got me trying to figure out a way I can afford my World Tree cover before February!

Y'all are dangerous to my checkbook!


----------



## Marci

OMG!!!!!!!

You've cemented my choice for the Red Dragon with your pictures.

Absolutely beautiful!!

Now all I have to do is save up the money. New dedicated coin jar coming up...

No doubt about it, Oberon _is dangerous_--to the pocket book! 

Thanks so much for posting these pictures,

Marci


----------



## Rivery

We were in a local store today that sells Oberon products, that is the way I am going to go.  Although the photos are great, the real thing is even better.

I made the clerks day when I told her that Oberon has Kindle covers.  Now she knows what to get Mom for Christmas.  Lucky Mom.


----------



## ak rain

what is on the back of the Oberon cover? Is the "Tree of Life" the only one that travels around the back?


----------



## pidgeon92

sylvia said:


> what is on the back of the Oberon cover? Is the "Tree of Life" the only one that travels around the back?


Right now, yes, for Kindle covers. All others have plain leather.


----------



## Leslie

Or pebbled leather...here's mine, opened:


----------



## chynared21

*Awesome looking Cush....our Kindles could be twins except that I finally skinned mine with the Rozi pattern  The Oberon pictures of the red doesn't do it justice...it's so pretty in person. It's a deeper red and more rich looking. I ordered a Dragon Roost journal in red last week )*


----------



## chynared21

*Stunning Eileen!!!*


----------



## ak rain

thank you,  so much in one spot .. its gorgeous


----------



## TM

Great pictures and wonderful covers.

I want the Dragon Roost, so waiting until it gets made into a Kindle Cover


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great pictures, Cush, and Ken looks great!  Thanks for posting these.

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

cush said:


> My Oberon cover arrived today. Here are some pictures of the cover with Ken Kindle in it. It is the design with the Velcrotm strips. The hold is very secure. The placement of the strips allows easy access to the back switches. I've included a picture showing access to the switches.
> 
> Workmanship is impeccable and the leather is supple and easily folded back. And oh, the smell of real leather! The cover offers a good margin to hold the Kindle while reading. The velcro allows some adjustment from side to side and. to some extent, up and down. This will let you enlarge the margin on the side you normally grasp. All the ports are easily accessible as you can see. The cover weighs somewhat more than the stock cover but the difference, for me, is not really noticeable. Your mileage may vary. The actual color is a little deeper that shown in the photos. I've tweaked the color and contrast/brightness but it is still a little too light. It also looks a little too shiny in the pics. Obviously I'm very pleased. It even came with a little complementary pewter key charm in the likeness of a wolf. Good instructions on installing the Kindle in the case, too. Here are the pictures.


Nice pics Cush!! I have the Sky Dragon also & LOVE it!!! Where did you get the Dragon screensaver? So cool!


----------



## Toby

Great pics Eileen!!!!! I love that red cover!!! Congrates & enjoy! I am really liking those skins that I've seen here. My Kindle looks so naked now.


----------



## Toby

Thank you Cush & the person that posted the blue cover!!!! Great pics!!! I am really glad you posted the pic showing that you can get to the switches in the back all right. Gee, I hope some people order the covers with the corners after the owners spent money buying a new machine. LOL! Oh Lord, the wait is soooooo hard.  Anyway, was it easy to place the velcro in the right spot on the back of the Kindle to match up with the case


----------



## Poi Girl

I voted for Tree of Life because I originally wanted that design (It'll be a couple months before I can afford a cover); however,
I would love Waterfall, Wild Rose, water dragon, yin yang dragon, and well a bunch more that aren't designed yet for Kindle cover
...okay I'm a libra.  I have a hard time making a decision.  I'm wondering how people are using their journal covers for the Kindle. I'll poke around and see if I can find a post.


----------



## Guest

Eileen, that Celtic Hound is gorgeous. Now, I can hardly wait for mine to get here. I am glad that I opted for it. I am sure I will be very pleased with the corners. I so wanted them. It will turn the cover from "Mary Poppins" to sheer perfection.


----------



## Eilene

LuckyRainbow said:


> Eileen, that Celtic Hound is gorgeous. Now, I can hardly wait for mine to get here. I am glad that I opted for it. I am sure I will be very pleased with the corners. I so wanted them. It will turn the cover from "Mary Poppins" to sheer perfection.


It is gorgeous!!! I hope you get yours very soon!!! You will love it!


----------



## cush

Toby said:


> Thank you Cush & the person that posted the blue cover!!!! Great pics!!! I am really glad you posted the pic showing that you can get to the switches in the back all right. Gee, I hope some people order the covers with the corners after the owners spent money buying a new machine. LOL! Oh Lord, the wait is soooooo hard.  Anyway, was it easy to place the velcro in the right spot on the back of the Kindle to match up with the case


I think that access to the back switches with the cornered cover would be easy. All you would have to do is slip the mini bungee cord off the upper right corner and then it's just like the Velcrotm model's access.

The Velcrotm is already positioned in the cover when you get it. Both pieces- the one that goes onto the Kindle and the one on the cover- are mated together when you get it. You just peel off the protective backings on the ones that will go on the KIndle, leaving them mated with the bottom ones. Then carefully position the Kindle in the cover and press down gently. You can now carefully remove the Kindle and the upper strips will adhere in their correct places. You may have to tease them apart but try to keep them in place on the Kindle as you do so. Now press them into place firmly (but carefully!) with your fingers on the Kindle. Voila! They are correctly positioned! You have a little leeway up and down and from side to side when you replace your Kindle in the cover so you can get the margins as you like them. Good illustrated instructions come with your cover.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

This wait is almost as bad as the wait when I ordered my Kindle!! I feel like a 5 year old, "I want my cover now!!" while stomping foot.   Seeing the pics posted of covers received almost makes me wish I would have went with the Velcro just so I could have it already. Come on Oberon!! Ken needs his new suit! Ok, sorry. I feel better now. Well, not really...lol, but I'll live.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Well, the husband was looking at the Oberon site with me yesterday and commented that the Celtic Hounds design was mighty nice looking. I said that I wouldn't mind if Santa wanted to buy me another Oberon cover (I have the Lotus icon journal and have been using that with the original K cover). He just grinned at me, so maybe... 

I was just curious about the velcro. Are those of you that have that option happy with it's security? I like that "floating" look, I must admit.

Nemo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm extremely happy with mine, with Velcro!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin

I am also completly satisfatied with the velcro.  I have not even for one second considered the corners because I love the unobstructed view of the Kindle with the velcro.


----------



## chynared21

Mnemosyne said:


> Well, the husband was looking at the Oberon site with me yesterday and commented that the Celtic Hounds design was mighty nice looking. I said that I wouldn't mind if Santa wanted to buy me another Oberon cover (I have the Lotus icon journal and have been using that with the original K cover). He just grinned at me, so maybe...
> 
> I was just curious about the velcro. Are those of you that have that option happy with it's security? I like that "floating" look, I must admit.
> 
> Nemo


*Having the Beta version, we only have two strips of Velcro. I added a third as shown on their website and did the shake test...very secure. I love the clean look of it. I'm going to post a picture of my skin when I get around to it but it's nice not having anything covering Jinx's skin *


----------



## khttk98

WOW!  My World Tree arrived today and it is beautiful!  I put on the new Monet skin and now my Kindle looks very sophisticated!  Love it the quality cannot be beat for sure.  The velcro went on easily and it just looks so darn good!


----------



## chynared21

khttk98 said:


> WOW! My World Tree arrived today and it is beautiful! I put on the new Monet skin and now my Kindle looks very sophisticated! Love it the quality cannot be beat for sure. The velcro went on easily and it just looks so darn good!


*Awesome...congrats on your cover *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

khttk98 said:


> WOW! My World Tree arrived today and it is beautiful! I put on the new Monet skin and now my Kindle looks very sophisticated! Love it the quality cannot be beat for sure. The velcro went on easily and it just looks so darn good!


Do we get to see a pic?  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Eilene

Mnemosyne said:


> Well, the husband was looking at the Oberon site with me yesterday and commented that the Celtic Hounds design was mighty nice looking. I said that I wouldn't mind if Santa wanted to buy me another Oberon cover (I have the Lotus icon journal and have been using that with the original K cover). He just grinned at me, so maybe...
> 
> I was just curious about the velcro. Are those of you that have that option happy with it's security? I like that "floating" look, I must admit.
> 
> Nemo


Hope he gets you another one for Christmas! I am very happy with the velcro!!!


----------



## Angela

I have been thinking about getting Larry the Wolf journal just because he likes wolves.


----------



## Leslie

I've posted elsewhere...I think I got picked for the beta test because I was so anti-velcro. I was determined NOT to like it. All that changed in 2 minutes flat.

L


----------



## Mnemosyne

Thanks for the responses on the Velcro issue! Just got an email from the hubby not to open any boxes that come for him over the next couple weeks ( I have to sort his mail or nothing would get done around here, no bills paid... ), so maybe my K will be getting another nice outfit!

Nemo


----------



## TM

Does anyone know if they plan to relaease more designs as Kindle covers? And when they will do so?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TM, I know that there are a couple that are going to be next but I don't know which ones they are...  I'm going to merge this with the other Oberon Cover topic and we'll see if I can get Patrizia, who knows more about what's coming out, to answer....  

I think one of them is the Butterfly?

Betsy


----------



## Dox

I ordered the Sky Dragon and I'm eagerly awaiting it's arrival  I think my friend is also geting a Kindle for 
Christmas and I wanted to get her an Oberon cover, but since I'm not absolutely sure that has husband got her one I'd hoped to give my friend a a gift certificate to Oberon, so she could pick ou \t the 
K-cover she wanted (or something else if she didn't receive a Kindle, but Oberon doesn't offer gift certificates Well maybe she'll get a post-Christmas gift!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

After all the angst and tribulation I went through to get one of the Oberon covers with corners to give to my husband for our anniversary yesterday, he turned out not to like it very much! He tried to sound very enthusiastic when he unwrapped it and he did love the tool work on the cover (I gave him the Celtic Hounds pattern). But he thought it folded back when opened a lot more awkwardly than his medge cover, and there is no way to 'fasten' it to stay open while you read like you can with the medge by slipping the leather tab into its slot. He hasn't actually said he doesn't like it.....but I noticed this morning that he has already put his kindle back into the old medge cover. Sigh. I really thought this time I had found the perfect gift. Guess I should have gone with some kind of new tool gizmo from the hardware store.

The bottom line seems to be that kindle covers are a very personal preference. What one person may absolutely adore may just not 'feel right' to someone else.


----------



## Kirstin

Wisteria Clematis said:


> After all the angst and tribulation I went through to get one of the Oberon covers with corners to give to my husband for our anniversary yesterday, he turned out not to like it very much! He tried to sound very enthusiastic when he unwrapped it and he did love the tool work on the cover (I gave him the Celtic Hounds pattern). But he thought it folded back when opened a lot more awkwardly than his medge cover, and there is no way to 'fasten' it to stay open while you read like you can with the medge by slipping the leather tab into its slot. He hasn't actually said he doesn't like it.....but I noticed this morning that he has already put his kindle back into the old medge cover. Sigh. I really thought this time I had found the perfect gift. Guess I should have gone with some kind of new tool gizmo from the hardware store.
> 
> The bottom line seems to be that kindle covers are a very personal preference. What one person may absolutely adore may just not 'feel right' to someone else.


Mine folds back as easily as my old M-Edge does and it has gotten more "loose" on the fold with use. Try showing him the trick of holding it with your hand in one of the pockets. I used to do the slot thing with my M-Edge but find I prefer sticking my hand in the pocket now.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Kirstin said:


> Mine folds back as easily as my old M-Edge does and it has gotten more "loose" on the fold with use. Try showing him the trick of holding it with your hand in one of the pockets. I used to do the slot thing with my M-Edge but find I prefer sticking my hand in the pocket now.


He finally showed me this morning what the real problem is. The cord which slips over the upper right hand corner of the kindle is sewn in so tightly that it depresses the next page button--as soon as you put the kindle in the pages just start flipping continuously. I guess I need to call today and have the Oberon folks authorize a return.

Dog gone it.


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria, that's really a shame. I feel so bad for you...

L


----------



## Marci

Wisteria Clematis said:


> He finally showed me this morning what the real problem is. The cord which slips over the upper right hand corner of the kindle is sewn in so tightly that it depresses the next page button--as soon as you put the kindle in the pages just start flipping continuously. I guess I need to call today and have the Oberon folks authorize a return.
> 
> Dog gone it.


Would he be able to use the cover w/o having that strap on in the upper right-hand corner 

What a bummer, though, especially when you think you _finally_ have "the perfect" gift.

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wisteria Clematis said:


> He finally showed me this morning what the real problem is. The cord which slips over the upper right hand corner of the kindle is sewn in so tightly that it depresses the next page button--as soon as you put the kindle in the pages just start flipping continuously. I guess I need to call today and have the Oberon folks authorize a return.
> 
> Dog gone it.


Wisteria I hope you get this resolved. I hate returns.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Marci said:


> Would he be able to use the cover w/o having that strap on in the upper right-hand corner
> 
> What a bummer, though, especially when you think you _finally_ have "the perfect" gift.


I think the kindle would still be held securely without that corner, but just knowing my hubby I think it would always bother him knowing that the corner was flawed/didn't work. In all honesty it would probably bother me too. He's already left for work now this morning but I'm going to check with him before I talk to Oberon and see if he would like me to exchange it for one that is ok, or if the way the cover folds back really feels too awkward for him and he would rather just not have another.

From all that I've heard about Oberon I'm pretty sure they would let me return it.


----------



## Shizu

Wisteria Clematis said:


> He finally showed me this morning what the real problem is. The cord which slips over the upper right hand corner of the kindle is sewn in so tightly that it depresses the next page button--as soon as you put the kindle in the pages just start flipping continuously. I guess I need to call today and have the Oberon folks authorize a return.
> 
> Dog gone it.


I'm sorry to hear that the cover didn't work. The Oberon cover is handmade so... maybe they can adjust it?


----------



## Guest

You might be able to exchange it for one of the velcro version. 

I received my new cover with corners today (Celtic Hounds). It seems a bit stiffer than I remember my Tree of Life being. I also had a bit of trouble, but it was with the upper right corner turning the previous page button. I used my finger to slightly stretch the leather and repositioned in and now am having no trouble with it. 

I absolutely love this cover. Will not be without it again. Although, I may purchase another if they ever get the design I want (Celtic Braid).


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> You might be able to exchange it for one of the velcro version.
> 
> I received my new cover with corners today (Celtic Hounds). It seems a bit stiffer than I remember my Tree of Life being. I also had a bit of trouble, but it was with the upper right corner turning the previous page button. I used my finger to slightly stretch the leather and repositioned in and now am having no trouble with it.
> 
> I absolutely love this cover. Will not be without it again. Although, I really should have got the absolutely gorgeous and fantastic "Avenue of Trees" cover instead, and I feel like a fool for not sticking with BJ's clearly better and wiser choice.


Apology accepted, my beloved.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Apology accepted, my beloved.


Darn that script girl.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Darn that script girl.


YOU make the money. YOU fire her.


----------



## bordercollielady

I received my Tree Of Life Oberon cover with the corners.  It is gorgeous..  but I find that its taking me time to find a comfortable place to put my hand when I fold back the cover.  I find the material on the inside of the cover kinda itchy so I have been putting my hand inside the front pocket.  Any suggestions?  How do the rest of you hold it when you fold back the cover?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

bordercollielady said:


> I received my Tree Of Life Oberon cover with the corners. It is gorgeous.. but I find that its taking me time to find a comfortable place to put my hand when I fold back the cover. I find the material on the inside of the cover kinda itchy so I have been putting my hand inside the front pocket. Any suggestions? How do the rest of you hold it when you fold back the cover?


I have a M-edge which I absolutely love so I am interested in the response you get bordercollielady. I ordered a Oberon but cx'd to see what they were offering in 2009. I think Oberon's are gorgeous but am happy with the way my M-edge holds Leisel & also the ledge it provides when holding to read.


----------



## Shizu

bordercollielady said:


> I received my Tree Of Life Oberon cover with the corners. It is gorgeous.. but I find that its taking me time to find a comfortable place to put my hand when I fold back the cover. I find the material on the inside of the cover kinda itchy so I have been putting my hand inside the front pocket. Any suggestions? How do the rest of you hold it when you fold back the cover?


I hold my kindle at the keyboard.


----------



## iamc

Avenue of Trees is on order....and I'm (im)patiently waiting! I went with velcro.

C


----------



## Guest

iamc said:


> Avenue of Trees is on order....and I'm (im)patiently waiting! I went with velcro.
> 
> C


^^^ Best design. It looks like a Hildebrandt picture of Lothlorien.


----------



## iamc

(off topic)
LOTR fan, BJ?


----------



## Guest

iamc said:


> (off topic)
> LOTR fan, BJ?


Well.........

The Hobbit was my first "grown-up" book of my own. Got it for my 8th b-day.

I got all the Hildebrandt calendars every Xmas as a teenager.

I was a rabid D&D player.

The only artwork hung up in our house are framed LOTR movie posters. And I own the Extended Edition Box Set of the movies.

I started a thread in the Photo Gallery where I created LOTR Kindle screensavers.

Soooo... I guess I qualify as a "fan."


----------



## Kindled Spirit

TM said:


> Does anyone know if they plan to relaease more designs as Kindle covers? And when they will do so?


TM, I was told by Don at Oberon the next covers would be Butterfly, Hummingbirds and Pond.


----------



## iamc

Bacardi Jim said:


> I started a thread in the Photo Gallery where I created LOTR Kindle screensavers.


Off to check those out!!!


----------



## Gables Girl

Kindled Spirit said:


> TM, I was told by Don at Oberon the next covers would be Butterfly, Hummingbirds and Pond.


Thanks for the update KS, I so want the butterfly one, now to wait until it comes out.


----------



## Cowgirl

I would seriously consider buying another one if they came out with Waterfall in Fern...


----------



## chynared21

bordercollielady said:


> I received my Tree Of Life Oberon cover with the corners. It is gorgeous.. but I find that its taking me time to find a comfortable place to put my hand when I fold back the cover. I find the material on the inside of the cover kinda itchy so I have been putting my hand inside the front pocket. Any suggestions? How do the rest of you hold it when you fold back the cover?


*I hold it like I normally did with the original cover...the wool doesn't bother me. If you watched the video about the covers at the Oberon site...one example of holding it was with your fingers in the pocket.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kindled Spirit said:


> TM, I was told by Don at Oberon the next covers would be Butterfly, Hummingbirds and Pond.


O.K. checked those out. Don't like any better than Hosukai Wave, Celtic Hounds, or Avenue of Trees. I like River Garden -- did request it be made for Kindle. . . . I'm not going to purchase until next year anyway, so I think I'll wait and see what the new ones really are when the come out. Maybe there'll be more than just those three. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Ruby296

After days of agonizing over design and velcro vs. corners I just ordered the World Tree w/velcro-phew, what a relief!  I was waffling between that and the Hokusai Wave so I ordered a card case in that design too.  Can't wait to see them in person!!
Ruby


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby said:


> After days of agonizing over design and velcro vs. corners I just ordered the World Tree w/velcro-phew, what a relief! I was waffling between that and the Hokusai Wave so I ordered a card case in that design too. Can't wait to see them in person!!
> Ruby


Good for you Ruby, can't wait to see them! I know you are excited.

Linda


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good for you Ruby, can't wait to see them! I know you are excited.
> 
> Linda


Thanks, Linda! I hope you post here too if/when you order one too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby said:


> Thanks, Linda! I hope you post here too if/when you order one too!


When I order. 
Linda


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> When I order.
> Linda


Gotcha!


----------



## iamc

Does Oberon ship quickly? I know they are custom made. I ordered on the 6th. 

C


----------



## Guest

iamc said:


> Does Oberon ship quickly? I know they are custom made. I ordered on the 6th.
> 
> C


I saw no comment in my LOTR screensavers thread. Didn't like them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> I saw no comment in my LOTR screensavers thread. Didn't like them?


Jim, stop begging. It's off topic.



Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim, stop begging. It's off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Not to mention terribly unbecoming.


----------



## iamc

I went and posted, to pacify the poor guy. LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest

iamc said:


> I went and posted, to pacify the poor guy. LOLOLOL










_fixed by Betsy, sigh...._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll leave these up for awhile, but I'm going to be doing some pruning here later....unless Oberon is coming out with a Simpson cover.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

iamc said:


> Does Oberon ship quickly? I know they are custom made. I ordered on the 6th.
> 
> C


*I think they've caught up on their shipping since the holiday. I had ordered my journal the day before Thanksgiving and it arrived 12/8 without upgrading on the shipping via UPS....cross country was about a week.*


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll leave these up for awhile, but I'm going to be doing some pruning here later....unless Oberon is coming out with a Simpson cover.
> 
> Betsy


It was a "pacified" joke. 

But I ain't mad atcha.


----------



## mimikoh

I'm holding off and keeping my fingers crossed that the "Roof of Heaven" design gets made into a Kindle cover!


----------



## Scathach

I am definitely ordering a tree of life cover after the holidays. These covers are gorgeous, but I am having trouble deciding on the velcro kind or the one without velcro.


----------



## Cowgirl

iamc said:


> Does Oberon ship quickly? I know they are custom made. I ordered on the 6th.
> 
> C


Mine was ordered on 12/1 and recieved on 12/8...so exactly a week. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## iamc

Wow, that's good news! I'll post photos when it comes.

C


----------



## kindle mom

i'm waiting for creek bed maple in kindle cover. i think that's the name. going to check out the ones someone mentioned. pond


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

C and Ruby posted that the Butterfly cover is now available on Oberon! Woohoo! Thanks for letting us know, Ruby and thanks C for posting the pic!



iamc said:


>


Betsy


----------



## iamc

and it's a wrap-around design-- I did put the pic up, but Ruby found the new style. 

and you can call me C


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

iamc said:


> and it's a wrap-around design-- I did put the pic up, but Ruby found the new style.
> 
> and you can call me C


Will do! and correct my post!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

The butterfly wraps around?!?!?!?

I'm sending my Medge back and my husband told me to order the butterfly to replace it.


----------



## iamc

According to the notes it does:
"Oberon Image Story
Oberon Kindle cover construction notes: 
Image wraps around front & back of cover "

Here's an image of the butterfly JOURNAL to give you an idea of the wrap:


----------



## Gail

I've posted the wraparound question on the other board, but you answered it here.  I've been waiting for this one and it's now on order...I'm thrilled!


----------



## Goofy370

I just ordered the butterfly oberon cover!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Ruby296

Betsy the Quilter said:


> C and Ruby posted that the Butterfly cover is now available on Oberon! Woohoo! Thanks for letting us know, Ruby and thanks C for posting the pic!
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome, Betsy! Looks like this one is going to be very popular too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> The butterfly wraps around?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm sending my Medge back and my husband told me to order the butterfly to replace it.


Lucky you! I know you are excited. The Butterfly is gorgeous and blue is my favorite color. I cancelled my Avenue of Trees to wait until 2009 but coming here makes it very difficult to wait. 
Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy you would be one rich gal if you were getting a percentage of all acessories bought by Kindler's. 
Linda


----------



## mimikoh

I've been holding out for either River Garden or Roof of Heaven in Saddle, but I'm growing impatient and I'm wondering if i shouldn't just purchase a journal instead.  I know a couple people mentioned that they were planning on doing that, but does anyone have any pictures of how it fits and if they've had any issues with it?  I'd also be interested in knowing if there are any inner pockets like the Kindle versions so that I could maybe slip a couple plastic guards to add to the screen protection and such.


----------



## Gables Girl

Woooo Hooooo!  I ordered the Butterfly and will have it for Christmas.  I had been waiting for it to become available.  I ordered the Velcro version I like the look of the floating cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congratulations Gables Girl and happy you will have it for Christmas. It is very pretty.
Linda


----------



## Guest

Ethan said:


> The Celtic Puppies arrived a couple days ago and are doing just fine. High quality stuff and I like it a lot. It is a little stiff, but I'm applying some persuasion to a couple of resistant points and they are bending to my will. It is not as "loud" as some of the other covers and I like its quieting influence on my otherwise out of control life.
> It is indeed a once in a lifetime purchase and I know I will be a better person for it!!!


 I have also noticed that my Celtic Hounds is much stiffer than my Tree of Life was. I take out the plastic inserts while using at home to help get the leather more supple. But, if I am leaving the house they go right back in to help protect my Kindle.


----------



## love2read

I was all set to order the Tree of Life design with velcro but after reading some of the posts I'm not sure now.

I know that I am allergic to wool. Will this be a problem?

Lynn M


----------



## patrickb

I'd order your cover by phone then and ask them to not attach the wool screen protector.


----------



## love2read

patrickb said:


> I'd order your cover by phone then and ask them to not attach the wool screen protector.


Great idea Patrick. Thanks.

I ordered my Tree of Life with velcro. Hopefully it will ship one day next week before they break for the holidays.

Thanks for the posts about Oberon taking a few weeks break over the holidays. That was push that made me go ahead and order it now.

Lynn M


----------



## katiekat1066

Mine is finally ordered!  SO wanted me to go ahead and do it, he'll give me the money later, so naughty me went and got a checkbook cover to match my Kindle cover.  Now all I have to do is save up the $200 + for the matching purse..... 

Katiekat


----------



## Ruby296

katiekat1066 said:


> Mine is finally ordered! SO wanted me to go ahead and do it, he'll give me the money later, so naughty me went and got a checkbook cover to match my Kindle cover. Now all I have to do is save up the $200 + for the matching purse.....
> 
> Katiekat


Which one did you decide on? I ordered mine (world tree) Tuesday and I tossed in a card case (hosukai wave) too since I travel light as often as I can! I figured might as well pay shipping once........heee heeee
Ruby


----------



## katiekat1066

I went with Bold Celtic Knot because I absolutely adore the purse.  Plus I've learned that I can never go wrong with basic black.  Well, rarely go wrong.  Now I NEED (ha ha) the wallet, the organizer and, of course, the purse.  Then I will be co-ordinated.  

Katiekat


----------



## Ruby296

katiekat1066 said:


> I went with Bold Celtic Knot because I absolutely adore the purse. Plus I've learned that I can never go wrong with basic black. Well, rarely go wrong. Now I NEED (ha ha) the wallet, the organizer and, of course, the purse. Then I will be co-ordinated.
> 
> Katiekat


Oooh that one is beautiful too, they all are actually and I had a very hard time deciding on just one.......I almost got an organizer too, but couldn't justify since I use my Blackberry. I wish they had a checkbook/wallet combo though....Have fun getting yourself completely outfitted!!
Ruby


----------



## Toby

OMG, I'm so excited!!!!!!!! Yipppeeeeeeee!!! Weeeeeee!! Doing the happy dance. I pulled the trigger. Thanks to "you know who", that should remain nameless, that has purchased more than 1 cover & loves them. Yes, I was here earlier today catching up with posts, & read that the Oberon Designs's owners were taking a vacation. Yes, a vaca. How shameless! That meant that I would have to wait until mid Jan to order it. Well, that pushed me over the edge. I exploded. Due to the preferences from "you know who" & others that shall remain nameless, I orderedThe Tree of Life with velcro. Then, I just ordered the Leopard Print skin a few minutes ago. That way, I can put the velcro from the cover on the skin & not directly on my kindle. I am a little nervous about the whole process of putting the skin & velcro on. I am hoping that all goes well. If not, I'll give a shout out here. Now, lets just hope I get some money for the holidays.  I have to say that it was so hard to pick just 1 skin. I feel a little guilty, as I ordered the skin from Amazon/My Gifts instead of Decal Girl at her site, unless this is the same person. I just thought that it would be 1 less site to plug in my credit card.  I read that many ordered from her Decal Girl's site, so I don't know if their was a special reason.


----------



## MonaSW

If the design is the same as one at DecalGirl's site, it is either from her or her affiliate. (I think it's directly from DecalGirl.)


----------



## Toby

Oh good. I hope it is from her. It is the exact same design.


----------



## ak rain

so sorry if this asked and answered. 
I have ordered a skin (whimsical sp?) and the butterfly cover from Oberon   with Velcro. Can I use both? Will the skin hold the Velcro which is holding the kindle? do I need to modify skin around the Velcro pieces? I like the floating look and access to USB port?

thank you
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby, I order mine directly from DecalGirl because there's a 15% off coupn code (PSPHOME). I'm close enough to them that if I order early enough in the morning, I can have my skin the next day, even with regular shipping. These are the best skins I've found for any of my gadgets (I've purchased several for phones, ipods, laptops, Nintendos and Kindles over the last couple of years)

Sylvia, As for the DecalGirl skins with the Oberon, I've seen people do it both ways. I personally like to change my skins, so I will only be using the front skin and leave the back nekkid. You can't see it once it's in the cover anyway.


----------



## Eilene

luvmy4brats said:


> Toby, I order mine directly from DecalGirl because there's a 15% off coupn code (PSPHOME). I'm close enough to them that if I order early enough in the morning, I can have my skin the next day, even with regular shipping. These are the best skins I've found for any of my gadgets (I've purchased several for phones, ipods, laptops, Nintendos and Kindles over the last caouple of years)
> 
> Sylvia, As for the DecalGirl skins with the Oberon, I've seen people do it both ways. I personally like to change my skins, so I will only be using the front skin and leave the back nekkid. You can't see it once it's in the cover anyway.


That is exactly what I'm doing!!


----------



## ak rain

silly me. perfect the back stays naked.

can't wait till they arrive.
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie

sylvia said:


> so sorry if this asked and answered.
> I have ordered a skin (whimsical sp?) and the butterfly cover from amazon with Velcro. Can I use both? Will the skin hold the Velcro which is holding the kindle? do I need to modify skin around the Velcro pieces? I like the floating look and access to USB port?
> 
> thank you
> sylvia


I have the velcro on my skin and it works fine. Here's a picture:










and a picture in the cover:










Hope this helps! I have the Hokusai Wave in navy blue.

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> I have the velcro on my skin and it works fine. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a picture in the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps! I have the Hokusai Wave in navy blue.
> 
> L


Leslie, does the velcro peel off easily from the skin and/or the naked K? Thanks for any help!
Ruby


----------



## MonaSW

Originally I had Velcro on the skin - it did not remove easily and took the skin with it when I tried to take it off. While the Velcro peels off the naked Kindle easily enough, it seems to form a death grip on the skin. So now I have Velcro on my naked Kindle. Your mileage may vary depending on Velcro type.


----------



## Ruby296

MonaSW said:


> Originally I had Velcro on the skin - it did not remove easily and took the skin with it when I tried to take it off. While the Velcro peels off the naked Kindle easily enough, it seems to form a death grip on the skin. So now I have Velcro on my naked Kindle. Your mileage may vary depending on Velcro type.


Thanks, MonaSW. I'll be using the velcro that comes w/the Oberon, which I understand is industrial strength. I'm wondering now if I should take the back of my skin off or if it truly doesn't matter since you can't see it anyway.
Ruby


----------



## MonaSW

Leslie should have the scoop on how that Velcro interacts with the skin, hopefully a little less like a death grip.


----------



## Ruby296

MonaSW said:


> Leslie should have the scoop on how that Velcro interacts with the skin, hopefully a little less like a death grip.


I'm sure she will share her thoughts on the Oberon velcro when she can, thanks again for your help!
Ruby


----------



## Eilene

I took the skin off the back to apply the velcro as I knew you couldn't see it anyway. Also, if I change skins, I only have to apply the skin to the front & leave the velcro intact.


----------



## Toby

Thank you luvmy4brates. In case you didn't see my post on my cancelation of the skin I got my My Gifts at Amazon, I ended up buying 2 skins with the discount from Decal Girl. Unfortunately, I had forgotten about that discount. Then, remembered when reading posts. I should have just listened to everyone here & bought skins from Decal Girl in the 1st place.  I ordered the Leopard Spots & the Winter one that's been posted here. It's the blue one. Sorry, I can never remember the name on that one. That was even harder to pick than the Oberon Cover. There are so many that I want. I've never had a skin before, but did see one on a TV, daytime soap, on a cell phone. I think it had crystals on it as well. 
I am so glad that someone brought this up as I was going to. The reason/excuse I gave myself for getting the skin was so that the velcro wouldn't stick to the kindle, but the skin.  However, I was also wondering if the skin might be pulled off along with the velcro. I am now thinking that I should apply the velcro directly on the back of the naked kindle. I was never worried about the back ever showing anyway, as I always read my kindle in it's cover. 
Oh, I can't wait to get my cover & skins!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## love2read

I'm going apply the velcro directly on my Kindle too. I don't have a skin yet but I want the option of being able to change skins if I want. I too only read my Kindle in the cover so that back won't show the skin or the velcro.

Lynn M


----------



## paisley

The Tree of Life is stunning, and it looks delightfully tactile with the wrap-around effect, but I'm being pulled by the green Avenue of Trees. It's more me, if you will--green, a pathway through the trees. It's calling my name.

So I saw the other thread about Oberon closing for nearly a month soon (holiday break). Hmmm. And after looking into other covers, I think I might just take the plunge...soon. You enablers...yep, enablers--the lot of you!


----------



## Guest

Yep, that's us. Everyone must join the Oberon craze.


----------



## gardenclc

Well i have made my decision and gave my hubby the order to get me the butterly with velcro....and this decal 








it was tough to make a decison on the velcro or corners...and which decal..but i think i have taken the plunge and will probably be getting for christmas....if hubby orders on time....i want to thank you all for your post ...it does help alot with the decision...

happy holidays 1!!


----------



## Miss Molly

Leslie said:


> I am a beta tester but the one I received is the one I would have bought. I love it. Hokusai Wave.
> 
> L


How did you guys get to be beta testers of the Oberon Kindle covers? ::jealous:: haha


----------



## Ruby296

Toby said:


> Thank you luvmy4brates. In case you didn't see my post on my cancelation of the skin I got my My Gifts at Amazon, I ended up buying 2 skins with the discount from Decal Girl. Unfortunately, I had forgotten about that discount. Then, remembered when reading posts. I should have just listened to everyone here & bought skins from Decal Girl in the 1st place.  I ordered the Leopard Spots & the Winter one that's been posted here. It's the blue one. Sorry, I can never remember the name on that one. That was even harder to pick than the Oberon Cover. There are so many that I want. I've never had a skin before, but did see one on a TV, daytime soap, on a cell phone. I think it had crystals on it as well.
> I am so glad that someone brought this up as I was going to. The reason/excuse I gave myself for getting the skin was so that the velcro wouldn't stick to the kindle, but the skin.  However, I was also wondering if the skin might be pulled off along with the velcro. I am now thinking that I should apply the velcro directly on the back of the naked kindle. I was never worried about the back ever showing anyway, as I always read my kindle in it's cover.
> Oh, I can't wait to get my cover & skins!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!


Toby, just wanted to tell you that I got my Oberon w/velcro yesterday and when I was installing it into the case I had to move the velcro around a little bit. I have the skin on the back of mine and the velcro peeled off fine w/out pulling the skin at all. I peeled it off slowly following Oberon's directions. I don't plan on changing my skin so that's why I put it on that way. HTH!
Ruby


----------



## Gables Girl

Just got the notice that my Oberon Butterflies shipped and I'll have it tomorrow.  I'm going to be haunting the UPS website to see when it arrives.  Then I have to sneak out of work early to get it.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gables Girl said:


> Just got the notice that my Oberon Butterflies shipped and I'll have it tomorrow. I'm going to be haunting the UPS website to see when it arrives. Then I have to sneak out of work early to get it. Can't wait to see it.


Congrats Gable Girl, I know it will be beautiful!


----------



## gardenclc

ohhh gables girl...i am so jealous ...i will have to wait for xmas.... did you get a decal...if so , which one ...we cant wait to see pictures ..


----------



## Gables Girl

gardenclc said:


> ohhh gables girl...i am so jealous ...i will have to wait for xmas.... did you get a decal...if so , which one ...we cant wait to see pictures ..


I'm lucky I don't have to wait until Christmas.  No decal yet, I want to see what it looks like and the color before I think about a decal. I'll take pictures after I get it and post them, I got the Velcro style not the corners. I have a Noreve cover coming in blue on Friday. Now I will have to decide which cover to use.


----------



## chynared21

Gables Girl said:


> I'm lucky I don't have to wait until Christmas.  No decal yet, I want to see what it looks like and the color before I think about a decal. I'll take pictures after I get it and post them, I got the Velcro style not the corners. I have a Noreve cover coming in blue on Friday. Now I will have to decide which cover to use.


*I can't wait to see the pictures...I want to see what the purple looks like *


----------



## gardenclc

Gables Girl said:


> I'm lucky I don't have to wait until Christmas.  No decal yet, I want to see what it looks like and the color before I think about a decal. I'll take pictures after I get it and post them, I got the Velcro style not the corners. I have a Noreve cover coming in blue on Friday. Now I will have to decide which cover to use.


i told hubby butterfly with velcro...it was another tough decision ..velcro or corners


----------



## Toby

Yippppeeeeee!!!!! Yay, Cable Girl! Let us know how you like it as well as your Noreve Cover. Let us know how purple the cover is. My credit card has been charged, but my Oberon Cover shows pending, so I'll have to wait for my shipping notice.


----------



## Toby

Ruby, thanks for the mention on velcro sticking to the skin okay. Remind me, which skin & Oberon Cover did you get?


----------



## Gail

My Butterfly with velcro is arriving Thursday and it will be the highlight of my week.  Thank God I ordered it a week ago, because 2 days ago, my darling husband and I learned that we were victims of the Bernie Madoff affair.  We have lost everything and are trying to put our lives together.  Not how we planned to spend our golden years, but we are together and I have my wonderful kindle who will take me through many stay at home nights.  Wish us luck!


----------



## Gables Girl

Gail said:


> My Butterfly with velcro is arriving Thursday and it will be the highlight of my week. Thank God I ordered it a week ago, because 2 days ago, my darling husband and I learned that we were victims of the Bernie Madoff affair. We have lost everything and are trying to put our lives together. Not how we planned to spend our golden years, but we are together and I have my wonderful kindle who will take me through many stay at home nights. Wish us luck!


Ouch! Very sorry to hear you were one of the ones affected by this mess. I guess all you can do is get a lawyer, which you can no longer afford. Again you are in my prayers.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gail said:


> My Butterfly with velcro is arriving Thursday and it will be the highlight of my week. Thank God I ordered it a week ago, because 2 days ago, my darling husband and I learned that we were victims of the Bernie Madoff affair. We have lost everything and are trying to put our lives together. Not how we planned to spend our golden years, but we are together and I have my wonderful kindle who will take me through many stay at home nights. Wish us luck!


So sorry to hear that Gail. I've been watching it on the news. Wishing you and your husband the best.
Linda


----------



## Gail

Thanks for your note...no, a lawyer for one individual is  not the way to go.  We were part of a group and have to wait and see if any action is being taken on behalf of all of us.  I  don't expect to get anything back...ever.  I feel about how my avatar looks!


----------



## gardenclc

Gail said:


> Thanks for your note...no, a lawyer for one individual is not the way to go. We were part of a group and have to wait and see if any action is being taken on behalf of all of us. I don't expect to get anything back...ever. I feel about how my avatar looks!


how very horrible...i have not even looked at my retirement since everything has happened with the market...i dont think i want to know...and i have at least 10yrs...

Gail good luck to you and your husband...i cant imagine...


----------



## Ruby296

Toby said:


> Ruby, thanks for the mention on velcro sticking to the skin okay. Remind me, which skin & Oberon Cover did you get?


You're welcome, Toby. I got the Blue Flower Burst skin from Decalgirl and the Green World Tree w/velcro cover-they look great together! But I still want the Hokusai Wave!
Ruby


----------



## Ruby296

Gail said:


> My Butterfly with velcro is arriving Thursday and it will be the highlight of my week. Thank God I ordered it a week ago, because 2 days ago, my darling husband and I learned that we were victims of the Bernie Madoff affair. We have lost everything and are trying to put our lives together. Not how we planned to spend our golden years, but we are together and I have my wonderful kindle who will take me through many stay at home nights. Wish us luck!


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about this. I hope this guy gets what's coming to him. I can't imagine what you and your husband are going through. I wish you both much luck.
Ruby


----------



## drenee

I just purchased the Butterfly, and the Water Lillies by Monet decal girl.  Hope they don't clash.  I also ordered the pebbled mocha with the saddle strap from M-Edge.  

Gail, I am so terribly terribly sorry about your situation.  I'll keep you in my prayers.
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> I just purchased the Butterfly, and the Water Lillies by Monet decal girl. Hope they don't clash. I also ordered the pebbled mocha with the saddle strap from M-Edge.
> 
> Gail, I am so terribly terribly sorry about your situation. I'll keep you in my prayers.
> debbie


Congratulations on your purchases drenee. I know they will be beautiful. I think the Buttefly Oberon Cover and Water Lillies by Monet will look lovely together.  Let us know when the goodies arrive!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Linda
I'm very very excited.  The funny part is I posted on here about my new shipping soon status and purchases before I called and told my family.  LOL.  But they are all excited and hopeful that everything gets here before I go home for Christmas so they can see what I've been raving about for so long.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> Thank you, Linda
> I'm very very excited. The funny part is I posted on here about my new shipping soon status and purchases before I called and told my family. LOL. But they are all excited and hopeful that everything gets here before I go home for Christmas so they can see what I've been raving about for so long.


I think posting first here is normal due to the fact we all share your excitement. If I mention anything Kindle to my family I get the eye roll.  The are sick and tired of me talking about it but you guys aren't!


----------



## Ruby296

Well in a huge moment of weakness I just ordered the Hokusai Wave with corners!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ruby said:


> Well in a huge moment of weakness I just ordered the Hokusai Wave with corners!!


Ruby, I have that exact one and it is heart-stoppingly gorgeous. The corners are well done too. You will love it.


----------



## Ruby296

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Ruby, I have that exact one and it is heart-stoppingly gorgeous. The corners are well done too. You will love it.


Oh that is so great to hear, thanks Wisteria! I already have the World Tree w/velcro but wanted to get one w/corners too......talk about an obesssion!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ummmmmmm I need to stay out of here! Ya'll are such a bad influence on me.


----------



## Gables Girl

I got my Oberon Butterflies today! Yay! I love it, the color is a deep rich purple and the butterflies are on both the front and the back. Here are pictures. I'm not sure they do it justice.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gables Girl said:


> I got my Oberon Butterflies today! Yay! I love it, the color is a deep rich purple and the butterflies are on both the front and the back. Here are pictures. I'm not sure they do ti justice.


It is beautiful Gables Girl and I know it has that wonderful leather smell !


----------



## katiekat1066

Woo hoo, my cover shipped last night!  If I'm lucky it'll get here on Friday!  I'm so excited!!  Yippee!!!  I got the Bold Celtic Knot in black, I'll post pics if I can this weekend.

Katiekat


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

H!  O.k. I might be thinking about making a cover out of the oberon pond large journal (see the other thread about pond oberon cover)...has anyone posted pointers on how to do this?  thanks!


----------



## chynared21

pawlaw said:


> H! O.k. I might be thinking about making a cover out of the oberon pond large journal (see the other thread about pond oberon cover)...has anyone posted pointers on how to do this? thanks!


*Someone here has used a journal cover to make a Kindle cover...I can't remember which thread though. *


----------



## drenee

katiekat1066 said:


> Woo hoo, my cover shipped last night! If I'm lucky it'll get here on Friday! I'm so excited!! Yippee!!! I got the Bold Celtic Knot in black, I'll post pics if I can this weekend.
> 
> Katiekat


When did you place your order Katiekat?
debbie


----------



## bebobthefrog

I also ordered the butterfly and it was shipped yesterday. I just got the whimsical skin from decal girl today.


----------



## katiekat1066

drenee said:


> When did you place your order Katiekat?
> debbie


Friday night, probably about 7 something eastern, so it would have been about 4-5 p.m. their time. Having learned that I do not have great patience, I paid for the 3 day shipping. So I'm praying this means Friday and not Monday 

Katiekat


----------



## drenee

Thanks.  I ordered today and just wondered how quickly they were shipping.  
debbie


----------



## Ruby296

Gables Girl said:


> I got my Oberon Butterflies today! Yay! I love it, the color is a deep rich purple and the butterflies are on both the front and the back. Here are pictures. I'm not sure they do it justice.


It is stunning! Enjoy it for many years!!
Ruby


----------



## Gail

My Butterfly arrived yesterday and is so lovely!  It's the exact color of violets, very rich.  I'm glad I ordered it before Bernie Madoff got all our money...my last luxury gift to myself.  sigh......


----------



## ak rain

bebobthefrog said:


> I also ordered the butterfly and it was shipped yesterday. I just got the whimsical skin from decal girl today.


My butterfly and whimsical just shipped.


----------



## Dooterbug

Just ordered my Kindle on 12/15 and they're still showing a March/April delivery....  
Her name will be Mia... because when I'm reading I'm M.I.A.
I ordered the Avenue of Trees from Oberon to keep her warm, and the Iris Monet Skin from Decalgirl to keep her scratch free.

Merry Christmas, Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## SophieD

I got the M-edge Kindle cover which I think is great, but I just might have to check out what Oberon has to offer. I've seen some pretty cool looking covers here and it wouldn't hurt to have an extra one laying around or in case I just feel like switching.


----------



## iamc

This Oberon order date cut off was probably the smartest thing they did! It was enough to push me over and I ordered a journal this time. Celtic Hounds in Fern.  

C


----------



## bebobthefrog

sylvia said:


> My butterfly and whimsical just shipped.


Cool, we'll be twins. I hope it matches the cover.


----------



## Angela

iamc said:


> This Oberon order date cut off was probably the smartest thing they did! It was enough to push me over and I ordered a journal this time. Celtic Hounds in Fern.
> 
> C


their cut-off date has saved me... it has been so hard to not order one, now I *have* to wait until after the holidays... Larry will be so proud of me!!


----------



## Gail

If anyone wonders why the extra set of velcro is not included in the package, as the instructions state, it's because the instructions were printed BEFORE they added the third velcro strip and they haven't reprinted those instructions yet.  But the kindle is VERY secure with the 3 strips.  No more needed.  I had to do a little cutting and trimming to keep the strip from covering the microphone or coming too close to the edge.  But everything's just dandy and worth waiting for!


----------



## katiekat1066

I just got a HUGE giggle - they scanned my cover "Out for Delivery" at 12:41 A.M    Boy, talk about getting an early start on your deliveries!  Makes me want to check the front porch right now.... 

Katiekat

Edit -- OK, I did go look but only because I was woken up at 4 by something that sounded like a door... really!


----------



## Dooterbug

I ordered Avenue of Trees on Wednesday night and it's shipped already! Yippee!

Now if I can just get Amazon to ship my girl I'll be soooooo happy!

Does anyone know how short the wait for the Kindle to ship actually has been? I ordered on the 15th and it says March/April. I may not make it...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dooterbug said:


> I ordered Avenue of Trees on Wednesday night and it's shipped already! Yippee!
> 
> Now if I can just get Amazon to ship my girl I'll be soooooo happy!
> 
> Does anyone know how short the wait for the Kindle to ship actually has been? I ordered on the 15th and it says March/April. I may not make it...


Congrats on ordering Avenue of Trees, that is my favorite! Go to Let's Talk Kindle Board and check out the thread *Waiting on a Kindle*. I think that will give you some idea of a time factor. I do know that Amazon tends to ship earlier than what they say. I ordered a DVD set that said it would arrive after XMAS and it shipped yesterday.


----------



## chiffchaff

I went with the Tree of Life because I loved the wraparound design.  Or at least I told Santa that's the one I wanted... waiting to see if he got the message!  There are so many beautiful patterns that it was hard to choose.  If they keep adding to their Kindle cover line it will be hard not to pick up another one at some point.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chiffchaff said:


> I went with the Tree of Life because I loved the wraparound design. Or at least I told Santa that's the one I wanted... waiting to see if he got the message! There are so many beautiful patterns that it was hard to choose. If they keep adding to their Kindle cover line it will be hard not to pick up another one at some point.


Chiffchaff I don't think you can go wrong, they are all beautiful!


----------



## katiekat1066

Woo Hoo!  My bold Celtic knot Kindle cover and checkbook are here!

I'm still trying to make pictures do it justice, the black is NOT photographing well.  The checkbook cover is just gorgeous, my SO is thinking that he wants one as well, maybe the celtic hounds or something else suitably masculine  

My baby is all curled up in her new coat, I love it so much, and the smell!!!!

Katiekat


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

katiekat1066 said:


> Woo Hoo! My bold Celtic knot Kindle cover and checkbook are here!
> 
> I'm still trying to make pictures do it justice, the black is NOT photographing well. The checkbook cover is just gorgeous, my SO is thinking that he wants one as well, maybe the celtic hounds or something else suitably masculine
> 
> My baby is all curled up in her new coat, I love it so much, and the smell!!!!
> 
> Katiekat


Congrats KatieKat! I love the smell of leather.

Enjoy!


----------



## Toby

Congrates, katiekat! Hmmm, LOL, hmmmm. I think they wanted to sneak your presents in front of your door when you woke up. Why else would they start in the AM when people  are usually sleeping. I think that's funny about the delivery notice.


----------



## Ruby296

katiekat1066 said:


> Woo Hoo! My bold Celtic knot Kindle cover and checkbook are here!
> 
> I'm still trying to make pictures do it justice, the black is NOT photographing well. The checkbook cover is just gorgeous, my SO is thinking that he wants one as well, maybe the celtic hounds or something else suitably masculine
> 
> My baby is all curled up in her new coat, I love it so much, and the smell!!!!
> 
> Katiekat


Congratulations, so exciting! I almost ordered a checkbook cover too, but changed my mind and got a card case instead. Enjoy them for many years to come 
Ruby


----------



## Miss Molly

I ordered my Oberon cover yesterday! Yay! The only problem is since yesterday was the last day to order, and today is the last day they will ship anything out, I doubt I will get it until the middle of January since the website says it usually takes 2-4 days to process an order... 
Can't wait! I also really wanted to order a journal, and a checkbook cover, and a handbag, and.....................


----------



## Toby

Miss Molly - Now, I want the card holder, handbag, journal.....LOL! Whenever someone mentions something, I go take a look. I keep adding things to my wish list.


----------



## Miss Molly

Toby said:


> Miss Molly - Now, I want the card holder, handbag, journal.....LOL! Whenever someone mentions something, I go take a look. I keep adding things to my wish list.


I know, me too! What's worse is at first I thought the Oberon Kindle covers were too expensive, but now (thanks to everyone here on Kindle Boards!) not only have I ordered one but I don't think the prices of anything they offer would keep me from ordering!


----------



## Toby

Actually, I don't think that Oberon's Cover is expensive for what they offer, either. A couple of months ago, I was thinking of using a coupon to buy leather clutch/wallet that was hand painted. However, I never did. The price was alot higher & had gone down to the same price as the Cover. Just think of all the hard work that goes into making these covers as well as the cost of supplies. Just don't tell them. I want to buy more things from them. 
Toby


----------



## Miss Molly

Toby said:


> Actually, I don't think that Oberon's Cover is expensive for what they offer, either. A couple of months ago, I was thinking of using a coupon to buy leather clutch/wallet that was hand painted. However, I never did. The price was alot higher & had gone down to the same price as the Cover. Just think of all the hard work that goes into making these covers as well as the cost of supplies. Just don't tell them. I want to buy more things from them.
> Toby


Very true - I don't know what I was thinking before, as I have bought plenty of things much more expensive. And you are right, a lot of hard work does go into making them (and they should last a very long time)! My Oberon wish list is ever growing...


----------



## Toby

Mine too. I can't wait!  & yes, the covers should last a long time.
Toby


----------



## Cowgirl

The hand crafting that goes into these covers is a dying art.  They are absolutely beautiful!  I am planning to order more from them and am singing their praises to everyybody I know who is getting a kindle for Chirstmas ( 4 that I know of).  Most have to wait until March because they ordered too late but they can drool over mine until they get theirs....


----------



## BambiB

So I just order Ave of Trees...yay!!  I have to wait a month for it...ahhh *sad face*  But it looks just beautiful in all of the pics I have seen and wanted to order it before they removed it for the 2009 designs.


----------



## MonaSW

You will love it, I do! Originally I thought I was going to get Bold Celtic or World Tree, but decided on Avenue of Trees. I am very, very, very happy with it.


----------



## BambiB

Thanks Mona...I am so excited about it.  What skin are you using?  I am still perusing through them and trying to decide.


----------



## MonaSW

I'm still using Humidor, which is a rich red. It's a nice contrast.


----------



## BambiB

MonaSW said:


> I'm still using Humidor, which is a rich red. It's a nice contrast.


Hmmm...I bet that does look nice. Is it too Christmassy?


----------



## BambiB

So I just purchased the dark burlwood skin to match my Ave of Trees Oberon.  I think that will look nice. I hope!  I will know in a month when I have my Oberon...


----------



## MonaSW

BambiB said:


> Hmmm...I bet that does look nice. Is it too Christmassy?


LOL - not Christmassy because the green is kind of the wrong shade.


----------



## Wyld Bill

Just ordered the Celtic Hounds for myself and the Butterfly for my wife with the velcro.... 

Unfortunatly, I'll be out of the country (working again) before they arrive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bill, you'll love them!  They are so beautiful and the leather is so great!  I have the Tree of Life with velcro, love the floating look.  Congrats on your Oberon purchases!

Betsy


----------



## quiltingdiva257

Well, I picked World Tree to purchase myself, but it turns out that my mom gave me the Tree of Life for a Christmas gift.  I love it!  My DH, whose an arborist, keeps saying how much he loves that cover and how beautiful it is.


----------



## scrappergirl

I'm thinking of ordering the Bold Celtic Knot.  I haven't received my Kindle yet but I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and order the cover so that by the time it arrives I'll have it.  Need to pick out a skin to go with it I think.  Still learning about all this stuff, and its so much fun.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

scrappergirl said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Bold Celtic Knot. I haven't received my Kindle yet but I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and order the cover so that by the time it arrives I'll have it. Need to pick out a skin to go with it I think. Still learning about all this stuff, and its so much fun.


Hi Scrappergirl, I had a koat waiting on my Kindle (Liesel) when she arrived. You will definitely have to have a skin to match your koat and then a purse to hold your Kindle!  It is neverending when it comes to accessorizing.

Linda


----------



## Dooterbug

My Avenue of Trees is out for delivery! YAAAAA! 

Still no news on Mia... Booooo!

I'm starting to feel a little bipolar today...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dooterbug said:


> My Avenue of Trees is out for delivery! YAAAAA!
> 
> Still no news on Mia... Booooo!
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little bipolar today...


Congrats on your Oberon cover Dooterbug! I'm sure it will be beautiful.
Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My fiance gave me the Red Sky Dragon for Christmas. It is gorgeous. The leather feels great in my hands and bends back very nicely making reading with it easy. 

Now I have to justify buying a journal so I can get the purple butterfly. Maybe I could use it to record wedding planning and all the joy, excitment, and fear that comes with getting married...


----------



## katiekat1066

scrappergirl said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Bold Celtic Knot. I haven't received my Kindle yet but I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and order the cover so that by the time it arrives I'll have it. Need to pick out a skin to go with it I think. Still learning about all this stuff, and its so much fun.


I love my Bold Celtic Knot - I can put any skin with it and don't have to worry about matching. This is the one that's on it right now:








I picked it out while I was waiting for my Kindle and wanted something bright and cheerful - it certainly is that! This is what I'm waiting for:








A cool one I got from www.mytego.com thanks to someone who posted the link here. I'm thinking of working up a knotwork skin there to go with my cover.

Katiekat


----------



## Miss Molly

katiekat1066 said:


> I love my Bold Celtic Knot - I can put any skin with it and don't have to worry about matching. This is the one that's on it right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it out while I was waiting for my Kindle and wanted something bright and cheerful - it certainly is that! This is what I'm waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cool one I got from www.mytego.com thanks to someone who posted the link here. I'm thinking of working up a knotwork skin there to go with my cover.
> 
> Katiekat


This peacock skin is pretty cool! I'm going to have to check that website out now - if I end up ordering more skins from them it's your fault! 

EDIT:
Ooh, I didn't know you design your own skins there! I will have to keep that in mind for later..


----------



## Dooterbug

wow! Much Kindle Love to the folks at Oberon! They included a key charm with my Ave of Trees... It's a fox head... Appropriate since my last name is Fox! How incredibly thoughtful...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

My hubby just ordered me the Tree of Life (whoo hooo!).  Can't wait


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Neversleepsawink said:


> My hubby just ordered me the Tree of Life (whoo hooo!). Can't wait


WOO HOO NeverSleeps, what a sweet hubby you have! Congrats. Let us know when you receive it.

Linda


----------



## drenee

Dooterbug said:


> wow! Much Kindle Love to the folks at Oberon! They included a key charm with my Ave of Trees... It's a fox head... Appropriate since my last name is Fox! How incredibly thoughtful...


I got a dragonfly key charm with mine. It is very nice and I was very thrilled with the little extra.
debbie


----------



## Lady Blue

I ordered the Oberon butterfly cover today then went to ebay and bought a blue silicone cover for the Kindle.  Miss Kindle should be in my hands by this Friday, Jan. 2nd!


----------



## MonaSW

I had planned to get Bold Celtic Knot, changed my mind to Tree of Life, then to Avenue of Trees. I got Avenue of Trees for Christmas and it came with a World Tree charm. Love it!


----------



## Toby

Congrates everyone on your new covers! Congrates on getting your new Kindle soon, Lady Blue. You will love it.
Toby


----------



## akw4572

I'm still debating...........on the Tree of Life, or the Celtic Hound.  I really like the Celtic Hound, but I love that the Tree of Life is a wraparound design.


----------



## ak rain

where I said I would not need another cover after I got the Oberon butterfly the trees are looking very nice. The idea of more designs in January may be my downfall. Why would I need a second cover but they are so pretty.

in other words you can't go wrong hounds or trees, or decide by color.

Sylvia


----------



## MonaSW

akw4572 said:


> I really like the Celtic Hound, but I love that the Tree of Life is a wraparound design.


Just remember although the Celtic Hound looks brown, it is actually a dark maroon or wine. (Sounds gorgeous.)


----------



## Guest

Celtic Hounds is gorgeous. It is a deep wine color. In the tooled areas of the front, it is almost black.


----------



## akw4572

I just ordered the Tree of Life, couldn't resist the wraparound design.  Looking forward to getting it, probably towards the end of the month.


----------



## MAGreen

sylvia said:


> where I said I would not need another cover after I got the Oberon butterfly the trees are looking very nice. The idea of more designs in January may be my downfall. Why would I need a second cover but they are so pretty.
> 
> in other words you can't go wrong hounds or trees, or decide by color.
> 
> Sylvia


I felt the same way...so I am getting a journal, handbag, and hair comb...for now. I love so many of the designs that just getting one wouldn't be enough, but since I can only use one cover at a time, I got other items I can use with it!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm anxiously awaiting my Tree of Life Cover, I ordered the one with straps due to the fact I was worried about the velcro wearing with time.  I use my Kindle everyday for hours....so I could see that being a problem.


----------



## MineKinder

Avenue of Trees here, still waiting!


----------



## Miss Molly

Here it is - my Oberon Raven cover! The photo does NOT do it justice, it is a darker, caramel-y brown. I will try to get better photos when I have some better lighting to work with.


----------



## ak rain

oh that raven is gorgous. I really like the raven stories from the Alaska Native and Calif. Miwok ledgions. I learned to look at the raven differently. Enjoy the cover
Sylvia


----------



## Miss Molly

sylvia said:


> oh that raven is gorgous. I really like the raven stories from the Alaska Native and Calif. Miwok ledgions. I learned to look at the raven differently. Enjoy the cover
> Sylvia


I know, I love the design! I am thinking about getting a journal in the Raven design too, though there are other designs that I love as well.... So many choices!


----------



## chynared21

*How pretty MM...not as light as shown on the Oberon site.*


----------



## Miss Molly

chynared21 said:


> *How pretty MM...not as light as shown on the Oberon site.*


I know, it is really pretty! I am hoping they decide to make a handbag in the Raven design...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I like that one, but my husband wouldn't let me get it. He's a die-hard Steelers fan. No Ravens allowed.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Miss Molly said:


> Here it is - my Oberon Raven cover! The photo does NOT do it justice, it is a darker, caramel-y brown. I will try to get better photos when I have some better lighting to work with.


Very nice....I can't wait for mine. Hopefully they will make it as soon as they are off vacation.


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> I like that one, but my husband wouldn't let me get it. He's a die-hard Steelers fan. No Ravens allowed.


*I guess telling him it's an Eagle is out of the question too *


----------



## Miss Molly

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Very nice....I can't wait for mine. Hopefully they will make it as soon as they are off vacation.


Did you order the Raven design? Regardless of design I think you will love it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If Oberon allows people to customize their orders I could be in trouble. I would love my Sky Dragon to be purple instead of red. My biggest problem is figuring out how to convince my fiancee that he bought me a purple Sky Dragon cover instead of a red Sky Dragon cover for Christmas?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I bought the tree of life design.....I had a hard time picking one though.


----------



## Miss Molly

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I bought the tree of life design.....I had a hard time picking one though.


When I first looked at the Oberon covers I wanted to get that one - then Raven started to grow on me.


----------



## cheeki

I've been lusting   over these oberon covers.  I fell in love with the tree of life... LOVE THE WRAP AROUND DESIGN and the whole save the trees idea..... So, I finally bit the bullet and ordered it.  My anniversary(19 years) present to myself(I'll tell him when it gets here  )


----------



## Leslie

Hi Cheeki, I see you're new here! Welcome...and congrats on the new cover. Tree of Life is beautiful. My daughter has one.

L


----------



## Cowgirl

cheeki said:


> I've been lusting  over these oberon covers. I fell in love with the tree of life... LOVE THE WRAP AROUND DESIGN and the whole save the trees idea..... So, I finally bit the bullet and ordered it. My anniversary(19 years) present to myself(I'll tell him when it gets here  )


That's what I did when I ordered my kindle. I told my husband he bought my anniversary/birthday present early. THis was one year I didn't have to make a return trip to the mall to get something I liked or fit!!!


----------



## Lilly

I will order any design as long as it's red!   So the sky Dragon was my 1st choice, simply because it's red and not because I like dragons!


----------



## intinst

cheeki said:


> I've been lusting  over these oberon covers. I fell in love with the tree of life... LOVE THE WRAP AROUND DESIGN and the whole save the trees idea..... So, I finally bit the bullet and ordered it. My anniversary(19 years) present to myself(I'll tell him when it gets here  )


I really like the tree of life cover, but every time I go to their website I see another that is just as nice.I may end up with two or three (or four) and swap them out depending on mood or book being read.


----------



## Miss Molly

intinst said:


> I really like the tree of life cover, but every time I go to their website I see another that is just as nice.I may end up with two or three (or four) and swap them out depending on mood or book being read.


I can see that happening with me too! Especially if they add more designs - Roof of Heaven, Creek Bed Maple, Pond, Wolf.......


----------



## scrappergirl

I just ordered the Bold Celtic Knot last night.  Now if I can just get my Kindle here I will be so happy .  I still need to order a skin for for it also.  I think I've narrowed it down to two right now.  No update on Kindle still shows shipping date end of Feb.


----------



## sdrmartin

I ordered the tree of life cover.  I had looked at all of them enlarged but I liked the tree of life the best.  I am so glad that they are coming back today.  I ordered after they were on vacation and starting inventory.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## akw4572

Got word, mine shipped today.  Looking foward to it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Mine shipped yesterday   Can't wait


----------



## chocochibi

I thought I wanted Celtic Hounds but the more I look, I think I'll end up with either Avenue of Trees or World Tree, I just have to decide which I like best.


----------



## chalkmaven

scrappergirl,

I'm leaning toward the Bold Celtic Knot also.  I have the Night Lady skin (which I love).

Hope your Kindle gets here soon!


----------



## BambiB

Did I read correctly on this thread that the talented artists at Oberon are back from vacation?!?  Oh let it be!!  I ordered my Ave of Trees on Christmas day and am patiently (well, kinda) waiting for it!


----------



## chocochibi

Ok, I did it.
I went ahead and ordered Avenue of Trees. My first accessory purchase.
My Kindle will have a new koat when it gets here


----------



## Lady Blue

Yes, they are! I ordered mine on 12/30 . It shipped on the 13th and just arrived! I *LOVE* it. I tried the shake test and it passed perfectly. JT stayed put within the beautiful Butterly cover I bought for her.



BambiB said:


> Did I read correctly on this thread that the talented artists at Oberon are back from vacation?!? Oh let it be!! I ordered my Ave of Trees on Christmas day and am patiently (well, kinda) waiting for it!


----------



## BambiB

Lady Blue said:


> Yes, they are! I ordered mine on 12/30 . It shipped on the 13th and just arrived! I *LOVE* it. I tried the shake test and it passed perfectly. JT stayed put within the beautiful Butterly cover I bought for her.


Yeah for you!! Hopefully I will have mine soon!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here are some pics I took with my cell phone....I love my cover


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think we should amend the poll now that we know what the new designs will be. . . .I'd change my vote.  

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think we should amend the poll now that we know what the new designs will be. . . .I'd change my vote.
> 
> Ann


I was just thinking the same thing. Should we start a new thread? This one is getting kinda long...

We also need to vote for more than one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL they beat us to it. Check out the new Oberon Thread. They have a list of the new covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

yes, but we need a poll.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Go for it luv!

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Go for it luv!
> 
> Ann


workin on it...


----------



## pidgeon92

Now that we have a new poll set up I will lock this thread..... The new poll is located here:

Which Oberon cover did you purchase or plan to buy #2 (UPDATED WITH NEW DESIGNS)


----------

